# English bishop wants kids' costumes to "lighten up"



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

*Lighten up Halloween, urges bishop*
Dean Kirby
Monday, 18th September 2006

THE Bishop of Bolton has called on Britain's biggest retailers to offer children a "positive" alternative to Halloween.

The Rt Rev David Gillett believes supermarkets are cashing in on the festival by packing shelves with scary masks, witches' hats and skeleton costumes. He has written to Britain's five biggest retail chains asking them to stock alternatives, such as bright balloons and hair braids, to give families a choice.

Mr Gillett set up a stall outside Asda in Hulme, offering the goods he would like to see available in stores.

Advertisement your story continues below
He insists he is no killjoy, but says parents should not be pressured into buying goods promoting the "dark, negative side of Halloween".

Mr Gillett claims businesses are creating a climate of fear for children at Halloween. US-style celebrations of Halloween - including "trick or treat" - have become increasingly popular in Britain over recent years.

Many supermarket chains have already set up Halloween displays, and the October 31 event has become an important part of their sales strategy.

The Church of England has encouraged Christians to hold "bright parties" at Halloween so children can have fun by celebrating All Saints Day - the day after Halloween.

In his letter, Mr Gillett wrote: "I am worried that Halloween has the potential to trivialise the realities of evil in the world and occult practices should not be condoned, even if they are only being presented in a caricatured, light-hearted form.

"We in the Church want everyone to be able to have an enjoyable time at Halloween, which is why people need to consider the impact of their behaviour on neighbours.

"It is why we want supermarkets to take a responsible position over products they promote for celebrating the event. It's high time we reclaimed the Christian aspects of Halloween."

For 16 years, Christians in Rossendale have organised a Halloween event called Nite-Lite.

About 400 children attend St Mary's Church, Rawtenstall, for a party which features songs and games.

© Copyright 2006 Manchester Evening News.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

OK, either he really means "replace the scary stuff with cute stuff, and remove all choice", or he's a *&$#$$&! who is speaking without knowledge of the subject. I think it's safe to assume from this article that the stores are stocking similar products to what they have here, which means they already are providing cute choices, and bright wigs and so forth. What's to stop people from making their own costumes that are "bright and positive"?? People already have a choice.

And I take issue with the comment about the "dark, negative side of Halloween"... what negative side? The fact that kids are using their imaginations and having fun? That people show a level of creativity like no other time of the year?

Grrr... don't mess with my holiday. It's bad enough that trick-or-treating is fading out in some areas.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

My sense is that few, if any retailers will curb their marketing to appease the church. I agree that people are already free to make a choice, so why pressure stores into selling only what the church deems as acceptable. Interesting how he comments on the popularity of U.S. influence with regards to Halloween decorating. I'm thinking Britons will not pay much attention to the matter.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Screw that if i go to the local supermarket this weekend and find all cutsie stuff im going to complain. And also i think we should enjoy halloween like you guys do by decorating i need to get more people to decorate now. darn churches. i need a groundbreaker i feel like putting it in the graveyard at the local church and see what happens lol


jdubbya said:


> I'm thinking Britons will not pay much attention to the matter.


im certainly paying attention to the matter


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

He's insane.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I believe if some of these fools who want to do the thinking for the rest want to abolish this one holiday, which I might add, no one gets off with pay, no schools are closed and the mail runs right on time, then lets get rid of Christmas, Easter and a few others that are Christian objectional as well. Both of the aforementioned have deep roots in paganism. Isn't this religion against their dogmatic viewpoints? What hypocrisy! I'll bet this idiot, as well as his congregation and millions of others who share these skewed opinions will every one have a Christmas tree in their houses and send their kids on an Easter egg hunt when the right season calls for it. ****ing jerks! :finger:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I would have to say let their church sort out their pedophile problem before they have any say in what is good for children. I cant think of a more hidious abomination.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> I would have to say let their church sort out their pedophile problem before they have any say in what is good for children. I cant think of a more hidious abomination.


Amen HibLaGrande!!!!!!!! I was thinking the same thing while reading that. It seems that they want to move the spotlight off of them and their perverse ways. (I hope I don't offend anyone on this forum who is Catholic but this seems to be a growing problem even in my little town.)


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hes just frustrated cuz he dressed up as barney when he was 13 and got made fun of.

lol


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> I would have to say let their church sort out their pedophile problem before they have any say in what is good for children. I cant think of a more hidious abomination.


If I read the story correctly, Bishop Bolton is with the Church of England, which is Episcopal, not Roman Catholic.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Interesting article! Europe's gradual adoption of these 'western' celebrations of Halloween are interesting to me, especially considering that it DID start over there, just in a different fashion. I was reading something about Halloween in France the other day, and how pumpkins are popping up everywhere (a foreign veggie). It figures that some people would be squirming a bit with it - people of a (any) religious belief or otherwise.  
People in 'civilized' countries have a hard time with death and fear; living in denial of it or playing with it in scary movies and amusement parks. We don't live with it. We live in balloon and ribbon land, like the above English Bishop would like to see perpetuated. I don't know, maybe they're afraid if they have to face fear and death, they couldn't be so jaded about what is playing out on the news (and around our world) in front of them nightly.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Eck, I hate reading stuff like this from the churches. Leave our holiday alone!! 

On a happier note.....I was browsing the Kmart Halloween section yesterday and saw these made-for-little kids Mask sets complete with bloody knife and mask. One was Jason hockey mask and bloody machete and there was a freddy with glove I think? Deliciously age-innapropriate!! Muahahahahaaha:devil: 

Gotta love it!


----------

